# Pumilio



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

What skill level would you recommend for having pumilio? I'm far from it I know, but what do you think it would be? 5+ years 10+ years? What's your opinion?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you are not so far away from Pumilio. Do your homework. Read, read, read. They aren't difficult if you have their tank and food set up correctly for them. See how you are doing, with the frogs you have now, and maybe revisit the idea in 6 months or so, IMO.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> I think you are not so far away from Pumilio. Do your homework. Read, read, read. They aren't difficult if you have their tank and food set up correctly for them. See how you are doing, with the frogs you have now, and maybe revisit the idea in 6 months or so, IMO.


Ok, I'm good with that, ... IMO?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

What does it man again?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

in my opinion


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I knew it!!! not really
Thanks Kris! ( I say that a lot don't i)
Mike


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think there is a specific time in hobby to shoot for.. just how much knowledge you feel like cramming into your head. I have been in the hobby for 2 years now. And I just got my first set of pums during xmas time. And I just recently got 2 more sets (pums being the majority of our collection now!!)

Their care is easy peasy.. Speaking solely on our experience with the larger morphs.. Not the tiny escudo.. HOWEVER we are suckin it big time with offspring.. Our first pair laid their first clutch within 2 weeks of hitting their permanent enclosure. And we have seen 3 froglets emerge.. 2 of which are no longer with us sadly. The 3rd is still alive and going strong from what we can tell. I admit, I didnt do all my homework and if there was a kid next to me to cheat off of I probably glanced. lol. Pums are no different than a thumbnail though in my experience.. Its the offspring that make you panic. The sheer size of a baby pumilio is enough to set you into panic mode.. I dont even wanna think about Escudo froglets..


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. see it seems like more and more people are getting into pums I've always liked basimentos, but the price of all pumilio is high! I'm more of a tinc boy, I have a female luec but mostly tincs. Anyways, would anyone happen to have a pic of a pum froglet compared to some sort of coin( im curios now!) and why are prices so sky high?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

have the generic fly cups with printing on the outside of the cup on the bottom? like the stamped print... ill post a pic to show you size in a cup... lol


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, that's good!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Also, prices are high due to rarity of said frog. and the general hassle it is of raising froglets.. They generally dont leave the breeder until 6+ months out of water.. for health safety. The only froglet we know of is just about a month old and so far looking strong. Active as can be.. And I see it daily for the most part. Here is the only one I have that shows the size somewhat..


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

these are the 'vulture point' morph of pumilio.. and the babies have all morphed out about half the size of our veradero froglets. crazy size difference.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> these are the 'vulture point' morph of pumilio.. and the babies have all morphed out about half the size of our veradero froglets. crazy size difference.


HOLY TINY!!!!! thanks for the pic!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Ahhh, I see, I understand for as many people I've seen getting into pumilio I've only seen. Like 5-6 breeders.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not the best picture, but gives you a rough idea. lol. The tadpoles could literally ride piggy back on a thumbnail tadpole. with plenty of leg room. haha


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> Not the best picture, but gives you a rough idea. lol. The tadpoles could literally ride piggy back on a thumbnail tadpole. with plenty of leg room. haha


Haha, nice that's pretty dang small!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

If you want some pumilio, go with El Dorado, biggest and bold! My female was he size of a smallish auratus. Just seed a tank with iso's and springs then you'll be set. As others have said, breeding is the hardest part other than that the larger morphs are great . Contact Shawn Harrington, he is he one to go for pumilio when your ready.

D


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I second that, El Dorado make a great starting pum. I am a bit of a rebel and went a different direction. Lol. And I will second Shawn. Great guy to deal with.. He actually turned my money down while trying to determine a route of frogs for me to go. Great guy, not many will turn away from a cash out haha


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

For myself, I started with leucs, worked my way to SIs, now I'm working on raising Arena Blanca, soon southern variabilis. 

I figure success from heartier frogs has prepared me for thumbnails. Success with thumbnails will prepare me for the pumilio arena. Give it time, Mike. What's the rush? Enjoy what you have, sell some froglets and save your money. During that time, follow Kris's advice....read read read.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

GP dynamite said:


> For myself, I started with leucs, worked my way to SIs, now I'm working on raising Arena Blanca, soon southern variabilis.
> 
> I figure success from heartier frogs has prepared me for thumbnails. Success with thumbnails will prepare me for the pumilio arena. Give it time, Mike. What's the rush? Enjoy what you have, sell some froglets and save your money. During that time, follow Kris's advice....read read read.


Yeah, thanks for the advice, funny thing is after 3 years of research m still reading! So reading shouldn't be a prob! I have a probable pair of azure, cobalt froglets( waiting to sex them, surprisingly small though, it's about 8 months out of water) and a few others along with a proven female leuc with 2 males on the way. Ill work my way up! Thanks everyone!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh and your right NO rush! Thanks again


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

One thing I have noticed with starting with larger frogs and slowly working towards the smaller ones is this.. I LOVE our thumbs and pums.. I love our Azureus as well, but when it comes to setting up racks I would prefer skinny verts than long horizontal.. And I honestly have thought about selling our azureus trio and just focusing on the smaller frogs... BUT we get attached.. lol. I see now harm in starting with pums if that is what you wish to do.. Just make sure you have all the info you can under your belt before you dive in.. If you second guess yourself at all, you're not ready! Keep and work with what you want to work with. Don't settle on a frog just because the price is right and others tell you to start there. If Leucs are not a frog you enjoy, dont spend the money on them just because they are a good starter frog.. You may not have the love for them and in turn may make caring for them a chore rather than a fun activity.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Such a valid point, Brandon. Caring for them should never be a chore. I do believe that if someone chooses to start with one of the more difficult frogs, they should have close guidance as well as educating themselves thoroughly. Some folks are lucky enough to have breeders nearby that are willing to help. The rest of us have DB


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Gotta love DB. countless people to bug when you need an answer! lol


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha! Yep you can type that again!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Depends on the pumilio. I would get some mancreeks or bastis as my first pums personally.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

and I personally do not think it should matter which frog you start with.. Even if it is your first PDF.. I just cant stress enough that said person should do their homework before hand.. Just because we're all paranoid and afraid of caring for pum's does not mean we should be. We're paranoid thats all... They really are not that hard to care for. breeding on the other hand is hit or miss.. I have never lost a single froglet until I started breeding pums.. And the loss was heart breaking and I beat myself up over it relentlessly.. But it happens, and that is something I have come to terms with.. If someone wants to dive into Escudo as their first and perhaps only frog.. more power to them.. I just hope if they have the pockets to dish out the cash they have the brain power to study up.. Basti's are gorgeous and by far my favorite PDF.. but if I wanted escudo, I am gonna do it.. Not settle for one frog because it makes a better first choice. I dont want any frogs to go into a beginners hands with the risk of being killed either.. If you're not up to the task dont invest in the more delicate frogs.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

example.. I bought a set of Veradero because the price was right and they were gorgeous frogs and good for beginners getting into thumbnails.. I ended up with 3 females and a male. Not long after they arrived did the dominant female start fighting with the other 2 and I had to sell them.. By this time I was attached and so was my lady and we were torn when we sold them off. Now that we are down to the pair and have ventured into pumilio.. I honestly could care less about selling the veradero.. They are shy and never visable. Will I sell them? Likely not, my girlfriend loves them because they were one of our first frogs. I dont dislike them, I just have a small collection and would rather keep frogs that are going to be more active and visable.. Pums fit the ticket.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

You talkin to me or the guy above you?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

mfsidore said:


> You talkin to me or the guy above you?


Just in general lol. People are going to have conflicting views with pumilio.. and I am stating MY opinion on the matter..


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh,oh ok your good!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> and I personally do not think it should matter which frog you start with.. Even if it is your first PDF.. I just cant stress enough that said person should do their homework before hand.. Just because we're all paranoid and afraid of caring for pum's does not mean we should be. We're paranoid thats all... They really are not that hard to care for. breeding on the other hand is hit or miss.. I have never lost a single froglet until I started breeding pums.. And the loss was heart breaking and I beat myself up over it relentlessly.. But it happens, and that is something I have come to terms with.. If someone wants to dive into Escudo as their first and perhaps only frog.. more power to them.. I just hope if they have the pockets to dish out the cash they have the brain power to study up.. Basti's are gorgeous and by far my favorite PDF.. but if I wanted escudo, I am gonna do it.. Not settle for one frog because it makes a better first choice. I dont want any frogs to go into a beginners hands with the risk of being killed either.. If you're not up to the task dont invest in the more delicate frogs.



Why spend 500+ dollars on a pair of frogs you have no experience with? Start with a beginner pair of pumilio and move your way up. Jumping into an expensive frog with no experience in that type of animal is just asking for problems imo.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys uhh it's ok I won't be there for a while


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

mfsidore said:


> Guys uhh it's ok I won't be there for a while


Well regardless its your money not mine so.  just figured I would give some friendly advice.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

ilovejaden said:


> Why spend 500+ dollars on a pair of frogs you have no experience with? Start with a beginner pair of pumilio and move your way up. Jumping into an expensive frog with no experience in that type of animal is just asking for problems imo.


I am not saying go for it.. Like I stated if you have the money I hope you have the knowledge to back it up.. Would I love some Histo's or Sylvs? Absolutely.. Do I have the funds? I could probably find a way.. Could I properly house them correctly, Sure.. But am I ready to take on the responsibility of that big of an investment... Nope! Hence why I have not attempted to make that leap. I am simply saying if go for what you want.. its what we're all taught to do in life anyways isnt it? Michael Jordan didnt start out as a soccer player i'm guessing. Hopefully this isnt starting a fight between us Tyson, thats not the point of this.. Like I said, everyone has their OWN opinions.. and this is MY view on it.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

ilovejaden said:


> Well regardless its your money not mine so.  just figured I would give some friendly advice.


I understand, I don't want to start a fight though


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> I am not saying go for it.. Like I stated if you have the money I hope you have the knowledge to back it up.. Would I love some Histo's or Sylvs? Absolutely.. Do I have the funds? I could probably find a way.. Could I properly house them correctly, Sure.. But am I ready to take on the responsibility of that big of an investment... Nope! Hence why I have not attempted to make that leap. I am simply saying if go for what you want.. its what we're all taught to do in life anyways isnt it? Michael Jordan didnt start out as a soccer player i'm guessing. Hopefully this isnt starting a fight between us Tyson, thats not the point of this.. Like I said, everyone has their OWN opinions.. and this is MY view on it.


Lol why would it start a fight between us? Just was giving my own thoughts on the matter, you are entitled to your own also. lol was I coming off all confrontational? If so that really was not my intention.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

ilovejaden said:


> Lol why would it start a fight between us? Just was giving my own thoughts on the matter, you are entitled to your own also. lol was I coming off all confrontational? If so that really was not my intention.


alright brother just wanted to make sure! problem with the internet, you dont get a concept of tone with text. haha.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Jordan started off as a baseball player


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

scoy said:


> Jordan started off as a baseball player


thats why i didnt mention baseball. HAHA ive also seen him golf.


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Is it bad that I started with a thumb nail?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope. I think you should start off with the frog you want.


----------

